# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Rocku ne krize: A po vdes rocku?

## DamianDelia

Filloi me Rock nRoll shume vite me pare dhe per nje periudhe te shkurter kaloi ne nje muzike qe çdo kush e pelqente, u krijuan dhe shume zhanre te ndryshme dhe u vulos emri Rock. Gjate viteve 50 deri ne vitet 90 kjo muzike ishte muzika me e ndegjuar ne mbare boten, sidomos ne vitet 65  75 ku ky lloje i muzikes kishte arritur kulmin.

Ate kohe muzika Rock nuk ishte vetem muzike, ishte diçka krejtesisht ndryshe, qe njerezit ate kohe skishin hasur ne diçka te tille, ishte diçka krejtesisht e re dhe e mrekullueshme, ishte revolucion ne muzike dhe jo vetem, ishte dhe arsye per ndryshime te medha ne bote, ishte thirrje per liri, ishte thirrje per te drejta njerezore dhe tekstet benin thirrje per vetedijesim dhe per te qene mendjehapur, rebelim? Ne shume raste po ndoshta dhe gjate gjithe kohes, ne tekstet e kengeve te rock-grupeve gjindet nje doze e madhe rebelimi, sigurishte qe pozitiv i cili rebelim ndikoi me mire se çdo lloje tjeter i rebelimit, ndaj padrejtesive qe beheshin ate kohe dhe e njejta form e rebelimit ende vazhdon te praktikohet, me ane te teksteve, me ane te muzikes Rock, me ane te artit, per kete arsye dhe Jim Morrison, lideri i The Doors nga fansat e shumte te tij konsiderohet qe eshte njeriu qe e solli frymen e lirise ne jeten e tyre.

Lexo artikullin e plote ketu: Rocku ne krize: A po vdes rocku?

----------


## martini1984

Eshte e vetmja RRyme MUZIKORE qe do jetoj deri ne shuajtjen e njerezimit...




 :me kurore:

----------


## martini1984

Sepse eshte...................


PROTESTE pra ROCK RULES!

----------


## martini1984

FOREVER

----------


## Aferim

Po mendoja se tema bente fjale per Rocky Balbo. Sidoqofte, rocky nuk eshte njeri - as vdes as ringjallet, pos mund ta zhdukin brezat e rinj.....

----------


## martini1984

> Po mendoja se tema bente fjale per Rocky Balbo. Sidoqofte, rocky nuk eshte njeri - as vdes as ringjallet, pos mund ta zhdukin brezat e rinj.....


Te diskutosh me juve i bie sikur nderton............perralla

----------


## martini1984

Ne pop music behet fjale per F*ck me,ndersa ne ROCK ka kuptimin F*CK YOU!
Chrissie Hynde


 :Paqe:

----------


## martini1984

Pergjigja


pyetja eshte e pa menduar.

----------


## javan

SystemA Allahu e di mesemiri

----------


## martini1984

Relax...dobet per momentin por neser jane 10/10!


Peace

----------


## martini1984



----------


## martini1984

Ne parlament po....neser

----------


## martini1984

Vamos ARGENTINA....

----------

Maqellarjot (04-06-2015)

----------


## martini1984

> SystemA Allahu e di mesemiri


mbase ai e di ...


Beng

----------


## martini1984

John Garcia....shenoni ne fletore

----------


## martini1984

Dhe jo mbas kuintave...per lalucet e Fierit!
Naten..

----------


## martini1984

Disa e etikojne harram,
te tjeret yshti djallit


Por ka dhe te tjere qe i thojne...
HALLALL

----------


## martini1984

neser...ROCK

----------


## martini1984

AIRBOURNE...


Destroyer ROCK.

----------


## martini1984

So was für LOVE ROCK...


TOP.

----------

